# UberXL



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

Is UberXL only an option if they turn it on for your city?


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Voigtstr said:


> Is UberXL only an option if they turn it on for your city?


Correct. Each city offers an independent range of services. UberX is currently the only offering in Hobart from what I can tell.


----------



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

There is no issue with using an UberXL type vehicle (Kia Grand Carnivale) with UberX is there (apart from perhaps profitablity  ) ?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Voigtstr said:


> There is no issue with using an UberXL type vehicle (Kia Grand Carnivale) with UberX is there (apart from perhaps profitablity  ) ?


Correct.


----------

